# Disagreement /Jitzy's



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Awhile back Joe and myself were in a blood pressure match,well mine was back to normal,thought all had passed,but o no.I got some serious payback for testing the Jitzy,i have learned another Cigar Live lesson ,dont mess with the elders!!!!AS you can see Joe sent Some of my wish list Shark 77, plus another Anejo,An OPusX, Oliva MB 2,San Cristobal,Wow Joe really thanks ...PS.. PAY backs are great So JOE WATCH FOR FUNNY SOUNDING PACKAGES.....TICK TOCK..:baffledaint


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Way to go Joe---your a Bad Man! Paint got Spanked---Some very nice selection of tobacco products--now which one to smoke first????


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Rock-em, Sock-em, Joe-bots!!!! Showing my age?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Got to watch out for Joe. He don't mess around!:biggrin:*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Rock-em, Sock-em, Joe-bots!!!! Showing my age?


Me too--I remember that --I'm gonna Knock your Block Off! Not really just a quote I think--

Now how about them PF Flers?:huh_oh:

Soory Joe for the interuption---My age is showing ---


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice hit Joe. I got a hit from Joe a while back after I bombed him with a CAO vision humi and he hit me hard also.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Joe is grrrreeeeaaattttt!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

that's an amazing selection!

YO JOE!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang!!!! Thats a hard hit!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Joe hits hard.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great selection!! Way to go Joe!! Nice to have a disagreement with you!! :biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow - that is one MAJOR butt-whoopin right there! Nice job Joe.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I have heard a lot about those XXX Power Ranger,can't wait to spark that one,i just think the name is cool too....


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Man o Man*, Joe you hit hard, Nice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Top notch hit there!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Now that's some serious ammo...Strategic nuc's.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Me too--I remember that --I'm gonna Knock your Block Off! Not really just a quote I think--
> 
> Now how about them PF Flers?:huh_oh:
> 
> Soory Joe for the interuption---My age is showing ---


Best of breed smokes

you wearing these Paul??


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Making up is soooo nice!!! Sweet gift!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Pf flyers Wtf are those ,leave it to beaver shoes???


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

be very Careful Jitzy is one of old timers they hurt when they hit I know,


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. very nice


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice stack ...


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

that san crissy is one mean stick


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

paint said:


> Pf flyers Wtf are those ,leave it to beaver shoes???


There ya go again, picking on the 'old guys'...will ya ever learn??? Nice hit, very nice!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

sh-sh-sh-*SHARK!!!!!!*


----------

